

Ask HN: Secure, reliable data backup solution? - veyron

I am looking for a solution to back up daily trade logs.  These are VERY important.  Normally I would print out and keep hardcopies, but there's way too much data for that, so I will have to maintain an all-digital backup.<p>It should be:<p>- Secure (encryption, physical security, etc)<p>- Reliable (hopefully &#62;3x replication -- I 
currently maintain 3 copies on 3 separate devices)<p>- Accessible (I don't need instant access, but if I need to recall the entire database I should be able to get it within a week)<p>As far as price is concerned, nothing too egregious.  To put a price point, lets say 2000/mo.
======
mike-cardwell
Get a few dedicated servers wherever you want and use Duplicity:
[https://grepular.com/Secure_Free_Incremental_and_Instant_Bac...](https://grepular.com/Secure_Free_Incremental_and_Instant_Backups_for_Linux)

------
ohgodthecat
Maybe tarsnap?

You can do a write only key on the server and backup that way then keep the
read and delete key off of that and use that only if you need to restore/check
backups.

Depending on how much you are backing up it will probably be less than 2000/mo
and it is hosted on s3 so there is quite a bit of reliability there.

~~~
veyron
S3 concerns me quite a bit ..

~~~
RyanGWU82
What concerns you about S3?

~~~
veyron
Reliability. Though that may have been other parts of AWS

